# Anwendung minimiert starten



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

Hallo Leute... habe ein kleines Prob und die Forumsuche und Google konnte mir bisher auch nicht helfen (was mich wundert) oder ich verwende die Falschen Suchbegriffe ;-)

ich benutze folgenden code

```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(getApplicationPath() + "Application.exe ");
```
somit kann ich eine Anwendung starten was auch wunderbar funktioniert.... jedoch möchte ich diese Anwendung im Hintergrund (Fensterebene) starten oder einfach nur minimiert.....  so dass man es nicht über meinen Aktuellen Oberfläche erscheint.....

wie soll ich den Befehl modifizieren bzw. was ist das Zaubersuchwort ????


----------



## thE_29 (10. Okt 2007)

naja, das ist von Anwendung zu Anwendung verschieden 
Unter Windows musst du halt createProcess via JNI (C++) nehmen und dort kann man sagen, wie es gestartet wird.

Aber es gibt keinen "ultimativen" Parameter sodaß, das Programm minimert gestartet wird!


----------



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

ok.....   das ist ja dann ein kleiner schönheitsfehler mit dem ich vorerst leben werde..... aber danke für die INFO


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

Es geht normalerweise auch ohne JNI (zumindest in Windows):



> C:\Documents and Settings\achr>start /?
> Starts a separate window to run a specified program or command.
> 
> START ["title"] [/Dpath] [/I] [/MIN] [/MAX] [/SEPARATE | /SHARED]
> ...



Einfach das Ding via "start" starten ...


----------



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

genau das habe ich auch schon mal gefunden gehabt......  ok dann muss ich mal ausprobieren wie die syntax geht.....


----------



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

also hier die Lösung wie ich es hinbekommen hatte für , welche es interessiert.... also wie gesagt es funktioniert unter windows...

```
start /D "Pfad zu dem Programmverzeichnis" /MIN /B Anwendung.exe
```


----------



## thE_29 (10. Okt 2007)

Oho, dachte das start geht nur für DOS Anwendungen ^^

Also das minimiert starten. Naja, habs bis dato nur für DOS Anwendungen/Script eingesetzt (das start)


----------



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

ok aus der Eingabeaufforderung herraus schaffe ich es ..... die Anwendung zu starten.... aber nicht mit der Methode .exec() da wirft er mir eine exception.....   gibt es da was ich beachten soll wenn der .exec("Anweisung") als cmd anweisung ausgeführt wird bzw. so intepretiert wird.

bzw. kann ich die .exec() Methode gleichsetzen mit der Eingabe in meiner Windows/DOS Konsole ???


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("start /D \"Anwendungspfad\"  /B /MIN Anwendung.exe");
```


----------



## tuxedo (10. Okt 2007)

du musst vor "start ..." noch ein "cmd /c" machen.

Start im AFAIK kein eigenes Programm, sondern ein Befehl in der Kommandozeile "cmd"

- Alex


----------



## phyrexianer (10. Okt 2007)

so jetzt klapt es endgültig und ich habe genau das was ich haben wollte.... als am ZIEL angelangt! danke nochmals ;-)


hier der komplette JAVACode der Anweisung


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c start /D \"Anwendungsverzeichnis\" /B /MIN Anwendung.exe");
```


----------



## HilfeSucher (28. Nov 2007)

Hej ich kann es zumindest mit niedriger Priorität starten, aber die Parameterübergabe klappt nicht mehr  :?  von einer Baustelle in die nächste.... naja erstmal 1000Dank der rest ist hoffentlich easy


----------



## tuxedo (28. Nov 2007)

Und jetzt weiß kaum ein Mensch was du in diesem Thread für ein Problem hast. Wäre evtl hilfrecih gewesen wenn du in deinem Thread geantwortet hättest oder hier zumindest einen Link zu deinem Thread angebracht hättest.

Parameter kannst du doch einfach dem String der mit "exec()" ausgeführt wird anhängen?

- Alex


----------

